# New Tank Setup (30g)



## MattDunbar (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got an older tank I just cleaned up, and setup again. Seems to be holding water fine, so its all good on that end. I don't have the exact measurement, but the tank hold either 29 or 30 gallons.

I've set this up as freshwater, I'd like to try a marine tank in the future, but I don't have the money to spend freely on that kind of setup at the moment.

I am still only 18 now, but when I did get this, I believe I was 13-14 and my dad pretty much took care of the tank for me.

I have setup a new filter and an older heater (rinsed it, and it seems to be running perfect, it never was dirty). The tank seems to be functioning (water is getting warmer, though, it isn't quite warm enough yet). I also used conditioner to clean up the water when I finished filling it a few hours back.


I am now wondering what further steps I need to take, and what would be a reasonable stock for my tank.

Also, I wouldn't mind keeping a live plant in the tank, but I am wondering what the whole lighting situation is there. I have a light at the moment (Its a long tube, thats all I know).

From what I can see, all thats left is buying fish (I know only a few to start, and something on the hardier side to let the water cycle).


Based on what I've said, I'm looking for recommendations on anything I can/should do, and interesting fresh water fish (preferably, several fish, I have been considering a few variations of Tetras, and a few of the fancier guppies, but after keeping an arrowana for a while, they tend to bore me a bit). I know I can't realistically keep an arrowana in the 30gal tank anymore, but the first thing I thought was "I really liked that arrowana".

I'm willing to set aside 10 minutes or so a day and up to an hr over the weekend, so a bit of maintenance is okay, and I know required, but I'm not looking for any fish that are going to need me to do too much more than that.

I do work from home so at least when I'm not at school (going to college now next sept), I spend 8 hrs+ in my mini-office setup in the basement. I've put the tank right there, so I'd really like something on the more interesting side that I can turn to watch.


Please suggest fish (the entire stock if possible), when/over what time span to add what in, and if theres anything else I should be doing before stocking fish.

Thanks!


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

You will have to make sure your tank is cycled before putting in fish.

What kind of filter do you have and where are you located, there are members on here that would be able to give you some filter media to help cycle your tank quickly.

Get yourself an API liquid test kit to make sure the tank is cycled and in case something goes wrong you will be able to pin point what the problem is.

As far as fish go, I have a 35 gal and have black neon tetras, guppies, german blue rams, and a few others, which provide hours of entertainment.

Just make sure to look up the fish you like, and make sure they will not out grow your tank or be a bad match for another fish.

As for plants chances are you have a single T8 or T12 bulb that may not be the greatest for plants, however you can replace it with a blub that will be good for plants, and plants such as water wisteria, java fern and a few others can grow well in low light.


----------

